
Lost city of Atlantis, swamped by tsunami, may be found - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/us_tsunami_atlantis
======
ljegou
Old 2004 news ? : <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3766863.stm>

